#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How can i Automate Scheduled Events

## Webtekr

Hello all,

How can i automate scheduled Events using VBA?
I needed to find out if Outlook 2007 can be set up to automate a scheduled event notice. I mean to say  if Outlook can be set up to automatically send out a notice about a week before a scheduled event. If so, can this be done using a Macro or VBA? 

Thanks!

----------

